# VIP722 Remote question



## fhatl (Jan 6, 2009)

Just upgraded to a 722 after years of using a 510 and a 508. 
I have a second Blue Chip #2 remote that I wanted to use to control TV1 from a remote location (office). I tried DISH tech support and got two different responses, neither of which worked.

My #2 remote is a 6.3 UHF Pro. The blue chip reverses to a Black chip.
My #1 remote is a 5.3 IR with a Green Chip (with green #1) and does not reverse and apparently does not pull out.

Any additional info would be appreciated. Also, if I convert TV1 to UHF will the original #1 remote (IR) still control the TV1 tuner while in the same room?


----------



## farmerbright (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm trying to do what you've suggested with a problem of my own. I purchased an extra uhf pro remote to use on a remote tv on tv1. It has the black chip on it. The range on it is weak at best. However, if I put the 722 in single mode and use the tv2 uhf remote I have no problems anywhere in the house. I thought the remote I bought was defective and switched chips and ir codes with it and the tv2 remote and the results were the same as before, limited range on the uhf tv1 remote and perfect range on the tv2 remote.

I wrote Dish and got a general answer about improving remote signals but it didn't address the fact that the tv2 remote needed no improvement in any room of the house, whereas the extra tv1 uhf pro did.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The answer is that your TV1 remote has no radio inside, so it can't be converted to anything. You would need to purchase a 6.3 UHF Pro remote with the full set of keys to convert to TV1, and, once set to radio mode, your IR-only remote won't work, so if you need 2 remotes, you'd need to get 2 of the 6.3 kits.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

farmerbright said:


> I'm trying to do what you've suggested with a problem of my own. I purchased an extra uhf pro remote to use on a remote tv on tv1. It has the black chip on it. The range on it is weak at best. However, if I put the 722 in single mode and use the tv2 uhf remote I have no problems anywhere in the house. I thought the remote I bought was defective and switched chips and ir codes with it and the tv2 remote and the results were the same as before, limited range on the uhf tv1 remote and perfect range on the tv2 remote.
> 
> I wrote Dish and got a general answer about improving remote signals but it didn't address the fact that the tv2 remote needed no improvement in any room of the house, whereas the extra tv1 uhf pro did.


You need to get the correct chip. The black chip that says UHF is not it. You need a green chip with a black 1 on it that says uhf pro. If you don't have that chip, you can have E* mail one to you, its free. (has to be a 6.3 remote)


----------



## farmerbright (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you, puckwithahalo.

I used the key as you said and it works perfectly.


----------



## fhatl (Jan 6, 2009)

I wasn't trying to convert a TV1 remote (IR only). I was trying to convert a spare TV2 remote (UHF PRO 6.3). The existing blue chip is Black on the other side and does not work with my 722 when reversed. Is it possible to just get a GREEN Chip with a Black #1. Will this work to convert my TV1 tuner to UHF??


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

fhatl said:


> I wasn't trying to convert a TV1 remote (IR only). I was trying to convert a spare TV2 remote (UHF PRO 6.3). The existing blue chip is Black on the other side and does not work with my 722 when reversed. Is it possible to just get a GREEN Chip with a Black #1. Will this work to convert my TV1 tuner to UHF??


The black on the other side of the blue chip is for a different model receiver. You need a green chip with a black 1 that says uhf pro next to the 1. If you don't have the chip, call E* and they'll mail you one free of charge.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

The attachment summarizes the key options. What it says for the 622 also applies to the 722. I have both.


----------



## fhatl (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to Puckwithahalo and bbomar. The straightforward info regarding the proper chip and the pdf doc. were very helpful.

I called DISH tech support today and ordered the green chip with the black #1. Hopefully that is what I will receive.

Funny thing, the "tech" who I spoke with couldn't simply ship me two chips in the same envelope, she had to create two seperate orders for the two requested chips and provided me with two tracking numbers and assured me that the two chips would be fully covered by a one year warranty. So much for doing anything except reading from a script!

You can see why I only call DISH as a last resort. It has been about two years since I last got a "tech" on the line who knew more than I do about my equimpent (and that's not saying I know a lot) and who actually spoke english as their first language. Although, in their defense, I must say this lady's english was better than my spanish.

Oh well, at least I think I'm finally on the right track. Just took way too much of my time.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bbomar said:


> The attachment summarizes the key options. What it says for the 622 also applies to the 722. I have both.


Does this apply to 6.0 IR/UHF Pro? I tried to get my 6.0 to control TV1 in UHF and now I can't get it back to where it was; controlling TV2. I was using the blue key with a blue 2. It only works in IR now.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You need the blue chip that says "2" and UHF PRO. No black writing, but it needs the UHF PRO.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

IIP said:


> You need the blue chip that says "2" and UHF PRO. No black writing, but it needs the UHF PRO.


That's the key I'm using. It's a 6.0 with a 722.


----------



## sporty2033 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been a Dish customer for about 10 years, I just upgraded to a VIP722 HD receiver and my number 1 remote (RF) has been giving me fits. I went to the dish site, went to support and online chat. I explained my problem, I referenced the info on this page and they are sending me a new 6.3 UHF remote via 2nd day


----------



## fhatl (Jan 6, 2009)

OK guys, Got a packet of 4 chips from Dish today. There are two that closely fit the discription of the one I need to convert my TV 2 (6.3 IR/UHF PRO) remote to a TV1 UHF remote to control my VIP 722 from another room.

Both chips are Green with a Black 1 and UHF logo. Tabs look the same on both to me. Only difference is on one chip both tabs are totally green and on the other chip the left tab is green with a black stripe.

Can someone enlighten me as to the difference?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I think they are the same on that side and different from each other on the other side, because the back sides are intended for two different applications.

All these keys really do is move a 4-position switch to the proper position and hold it there. The cut-out on the key engages the switch and slides it to the proper position. If you hold the two up, they're probably cut the same.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

It would be nice if they made a chip that had a switch on it that allowed you to change between TV1 (UHF) and TV2 (UHF).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If they did, they'd be getting well over 1,000 extra calls per day for remotes that didn't work, because the switch was in the wrong position.

Dish's single most common technical call? The customer's TV is on the wrong channel/input, and the customer can't figure out how to fix it. And while most of the time the CSR can help the customer over the phone, you'd be surprised at how often Dish must roll a tech to the house to "fix" this.

Dish sells a LOT of systems to people with very little technical knowledge or skill, so they have to design things that will be as simple and foolproof as possible. Most customers will accept things as they come from the factory, as long as they aren't given another option, and this is a GOOD thing.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Does this apply to 6.0 IR/UHF Pro? I tried to get my 6.0 to control TV1 in UHF and now I can't get it back to where it was; controlling TV2. I was using the blue key with a blue 2. It only works in IR now.


You won't be able to use that 6.0 for anything except IR unless to open it up. You cannot use the original key for a 6.2/6.3 remote on a 6.0 because they will break the switch on the inside. When you remove the key on a 6.2/6.3, the white piece you can see and slide is moving a 4 position switch inside the remote. The V in the original key positions the switch between the extreme left #1 and rightmost #4, depending on which side faces up. The "special" green with a black 1 positions between the two central positions #2 and #3. The 6.0 only has the two central positions and when you insert the original blue with a black 2 (or the other side), it immediately shears off the tab on the switch inside which will now only move if you disassemble the remote and move the switch back to "Position 3". You can use the TV2 key from a 6.0 to put a 6.2/6.3 into the TV1 UHF Pro and then TV1 on the receiver works EITHER IR or UHF Pro. Using the 6.2/6.3 keys on a 6.0 work when the V changes between the two central positions, but toasts the switch if it moves outside those two positions.

One can make their own "key" that doesn't move the white piece at all, and you can move the white piece (with a toothpick) to any one of the 4 positions and put back in the key that doesn't change the switch.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

TulsaOK - see my reply #18. You have sheared off the peg on the switch inside the 6.0 remote. Pull top and bottom apart and move what is left of the peg inside the remote and reassemble to get UHF again. You're then stuck with UHF until you open it again.


----------

